# Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?



## Michael Nau (18. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand von euch Fangmeldungen aus der Ostsee vor Bornholm? Dorsch und Mefo da???? 
Da ich am 7 Mai von Kolberg (Polen) auf eine 3 tägige kuttertuor bin, würde es mich schon jetzt interessieren wie und wann die ersten Fische da sind um einen ersten Eindruck zubekommen. 
Wenn ihr fleißig antwortet bekommt ihre Mitte Mai dann auch einen ausführlichen Reisebericht mit allen Infos über die Kutter, Angeltechniken, Köder und Fangerfolge. ( hoffe ich doch) 

Haut mal,in die Tasten und berichtet. 

Grüße aus Warstein 
Michael


----------



## Michael Nau (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hallo Gemeinde, 

wie schaut es denn im Moment mit Fangmeldungen bei Dorsch und Mefo um Bornholm aus? (Siehe vorgenannten Bericht)

Grus und dicke Fische an der Leine 
M


----------



## mefofux (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



Michael Nau schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wie schaut es denn im Moment mit Fangmeldungen bei Dorsch und Mefo um Bornholm aus? (Siehe vorgenannten Bericht)
> 
> ...




Schlag nach bei Otto (Gneist)........
www.fishing-guide-fehmarn.de


----------



## Michael Nau (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hallo Gemeinde, 

noch 3 Wochen dann geht's nach Kolberg und mit der Athlone für 3 Tage zur Insel Bornholm. Gibt es schon erste Erfahrungen und Fangerfolge zu verzeichnen? 

Wünsche euch dicke Eier äh Fische 
Grüße


----------



## Michael Nau (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist soweit, morgen gehts Dänemark von Kolberg aus. Drei Tagestour. Mal gespannt was so geht. Werde später Berichten. Schlechter wie von Heiligenhafen aus wird es wohl nicht werden. Wenn die Anreise nur nicht soweit wäre. Naja, Angler sind halt bekloppt.


----------



## Michael Nau (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hallo zusammen, 

habs ja glatt vergessen eine Statement abzugeben. Sorry.
Erst mal ganz kurz später noch ausführlicher wenn ich bischen Zeit habe. 
Anfahrt von Warstein nach Kolberg ohne Problem 7 Std. 
Ankunft im Hafen Kolberg. Kutter direkt am Kai mit dem Auto direkt davor geparkt. Am Büro im Hafen 50m entfernt angemeldet, Infos bekommen und ab auf Boot. Abfahrt um 22.00uhr nach Bornholm. Ankunft ca. 6.00. Angelbeginn ca. 6.15Uhr. 
Fangerfolge am ersten Tag ca. 80 Dorsche von 30-65cm. Die über 42cm kamen mit der Rest dürfte wieder schwimmen. 
Zweiter Tag. Ca 100 Dorsche in der selben Größe. Ab Mittag nur noch die Andrift geangelt um nicht noch weiter Dorsche zu fangen. Kühltruhe hätte sonnt nicht ausgereicht. 
Fische wurden von der Besatzung für 0,50€ Sehr sauber Filetiert. Top! 
Die Verpflegung war super. 4 x essen, kaffe und Tee umsonst. Für 12 Personen ist der Kutter ausgelegt und bestens geeignet. 

Mein Fazit: sehr empfehlenswert. 

Werde demnächst noch ausführlicher berichten.


----------



## nostradamus (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hi,

die angegebenen Dorsche wurden von wievielen anglern gefangen?

danke
mario


----------



## Michael Nau (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die angegebenen Dorsche wurden von wievielen anglern gefangen?
> 
> ...



Nur von mir! Wer bischen angeln konnte hat gut gefangen. Ca 10-20 ohne Anstrengung. Ein oder zwei Angler hatten auch soviel wie ich  gefangen. 
Der Kapitän angelte auch mit. Da war jeder zweite Wurf ein Treffer. Der brachte echt kein Netz. Ich glaube der isst jeden Tag Fisch.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Uff! 
Danke

MArio


----------



## Michael Nau (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Würde im Herbst nochmal hinfahren und alles organisieren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hätte da schon lust drauf.


----------



## Michael Nau (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Das war echt der geilste und erfolgreichste Angeltrip den ich erlebt habe


----------



## Michael Nau (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hätte da schon lust drauf.



Wo kommst her? Vll. Könnte man ja paar Kollegen aufsammeln und zusammen fahren. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das komplette Boot zumuten wenn man 12 Leute zusammen kriegt.


----------



## Michael Nau (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Ach, aus Kassel sehe ich gerade. 1 Std. bis zu mir.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

ja, sogar etwas näher noch! 
Ansonsten gute Idee!  
Kannst du mir mal Preise etc. senden?


----------



## Michael Nau (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ja, sogar etwas näher noch!
> Ansonsten gute Idee!
> Kannst du mir mal Preise etc. senden?



300€ für alles. Kutter, Übernachtung, angeln, Vollpension


----------



## nostradamus (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Hi,

danke! Für 2 Ausfahrten? Übernachtung auf dem Boot?


----------



## Magnus1987 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Moin Michael, wo genau habt ihr geangelt? Ich fahre im September für 10 Tage mit meinem Motorboot nach Bornholm. Meine Unterkunft befindet sich in allinge. Von dort wollte ich auch mit meinem Boot rausfahren. Kannst du noch was zu den ködern sagen und Wassertiefe!? Viele Grüße magnus


----------



## Michael Nau (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke! Für 2 Ausfahrten? Übernachtung auf dem Boot?



3 Übernachtungen auf dem Kutter. 2er Kojen, 1 Dusche und 1 WC im Kutter, 1WC außen. 
Abfahrt des Kutters Sonntags ab 22.00Uhr, während der Fahrt schlafen, Ankunft vor Bornholm ca 6.00uhr. Dann kann geangelt werden. Geangelt wird bis ca. 18.00uhr. Das sind harte Stunden. 
Kurze Fahrten und lange Stopps. Hier angelt man echt hardcore. 
Montagabend dann in einen Hafen auf Bornholm. (Hasle, glaube ich). Im Hafen gibt's duschen und Kneipen. Alles was man braucht. 
Dienstag. Abfahrt ca. 5.00 Uhr. Geangelt wird dann ab 6.00 bis ca. 19.uhr. Das ist dann auch genug und tut weh . Dann fährt man wieder nach Kolberg. Fährt ca. 7 Std. Auf der Rückfahrt schlafen. Ankunft im Hafen morgen. Es gibt dann nochmal Frühstück und danach fährt man entspannt zurück.


----------



## nostradamus (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Fair! 
Danke! 
In welchen tiefen wird geangelt? Was ging am besten?


----------



## Michael Nau (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Moin Michael, wo genau habt ihr geangelt? Ich fahre im September für 10 Tage mit meinem Motorboot nach Bornholm. Meine Unterkunft befindet sich in allinge. Von dort wollte ich auch mit meinem Boot rausfahren. Kannst du noch was zu den ködern sagen und Wassertiefe!? Viele Grüße magnus



Wo wir waren kann ich nicht genau sagen. Immer so ca. 1000m von der Küste. War recht frischer Wind. In Hasle haben wir im Hafen haben übernachtet. 

Köder: Wie in der Ostsee (Heiligenhafen, Fehmansund) Ich selbst angele nur mit Kieler Blitz (orange/Silber) und japanroten jig. Angefangen hab ich mit 100gramm. War recht windig und teilweise starke drift. Bin aber teilweise bis auf 60 Gramm runter. Einfach testen ob man auf Grund kommt und entsprechend Gewicht ändern. 
Rute hat ein wurfgewicht von 40-120 Gramm. Rolle 3000 mit geflochtener 12 Schnur. 
Wassertiefe war alles dabei. Von ca. 8m bis teilweise 25m. Je nachdem wo Fische standen. 

Das richtige Angelgerät:
Rute 2,70-3.00m
Wurfgewicht ca. 60-150gramm
Rolle 2500-3500
Schnur: gute geflochtene 012-014 
Pilker: Kieler Blitz 60-125 Gramm orange/Silber (wer da nix mit fängt kann nicht angeln  )
Beifänger: Jig, japanrot, mittlere Größe, Abstand vom Pilker Max. 30-35cm
VOLTAREN da die Handgelenke abends schmerzen  
Weitwerfen bringt am meisten Fisch. 
Je nach Wassertiefe und Drift den Pilker wechseln. Mit 100gramm anfangen. Wenn der auf Grund kommt und man die Aufschläge des Pilkers am Grund gut spürt evt. leichtern Pilker nehmen. 

Sehr interessant das du ein eigenes Boot hast.


----------



## Michael Nau (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*

Kurzer Ablauf der Angeltuor.

1. Tag (Anreisetag) 
- Ankunft im Kolberger Hafen, spätestens um 21 Uhr, (Parkplätze direkt am Kutter) 
- Einquartieren und kurze Sicherheitsanweisung am Board
- Beginn der Tour zwischen 22:00 und 24:00 Uhr**) 
- Übernachtung an Bord während der Fahrzeit nach Bornholm. 
Tag 2:
- Erreichen der Angelstelle gegen 6:00 – 7:00 Uhr, angeln bis ca. 17.00uhr 
- Erreichen des Hafens auf Bornholm gegen 18 Uhr. 
- Übernachtung am Board
Tag 3:
- Verlassen des Hafens auf Bornholm spätestens um 6:00 Uhr, 
- Angeln bis ca. 18.00 Uhr dann Rückfahrt nach Kolberg. Im Hafen um ca. 01.00uhr. 
- Schlafen dann Frühstück und danach Abreise. Ca 8.00uhr

Im Preis enthalten:
4 Mahlzeiten pro Tag inkl. Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendbrot im Büffetform.
Kaffee und Tee inkl. während der Tour
Polnischer und dänischer Angelschein
komfortable Mannschaftsmesse, professionelle Betreuung, erfahrene Mannschaft und gute Küche.


----------



## Magnus1987 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird um Bornholm gefangen?*



Michael Nau schrieb:


> Kurzer Ablauf der Angeltuor.
> 
> 1. Tag (Anreisetag)
> - Ankunft im Kolberger Hafen, spätestens um 21 Uhr, (Parkplätze direkt am Kutter)
> ...




Moin Michael,

Besten Dank für deine beiden Berichte. Wirklich gut zu hören, dass ihr dort gut gefangen habt und unter welchen Bedingungen. Der Vorteil ist ja auf Bornholm, dass wenn man rausfährt  schon innerhalb kürzestester Zeit an die guten Spots kommt und man nicht lange fahren muss. Ja, ich habe mir erst Anfang des Jahres eine Quicksilver Open 435 gekauft und die ist natürlich für solche Trips perfekt. Werde mir auf jeden Fall meine balzer North köhler jerk mitnehmen mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 120 g ( harte Rute kann man auch ein paar Gramm mehr ranhhängen und eine etwas leichtere spinnrute bis 40 g für meerforelle oder Dorsche die vielleicht nicht so tief stehen oder allg. bei leichten ködern. Da kann man auch ohne Probleme 50 g mit auswerfen. Am leichten gerät man das fischen auf Dorsch ja noch mehr Spaß. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Dorsche im September nicht allzu tief stehen und ich daher nicht doch noch eine schwerere Rute brauche. Keine Ahnung bis 250 Gramm. Was meinst du dazu? So eine Rute habe ich leider nicht und müsste ich daher noch mitnehmen. Aber bis 120 Gramm sollte doch auch reichen oder!?oder ist dir drift dort soooo stark!? 

Grüße aus Bremen, Magnus


----------



## Hemingway56 (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
war 2019 schon jemand zum Dorsche angeln vor Bornholm?
Wie sieht es mit dem Bestand der Dorsche um Bornholm aus und mit welchen Größen ist zu rechnen?


----------



## Gedoense (15. Juli 2019)

Moin, hat zufällig jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Angeln vom Kajak um Bornholm herum? Wir sind im August für 10 Tage. Unser Haus ist Snogebeak. Ich will 1-2 mal Daniel und der MS Fortuna raus auf Dorsch und das Kajak haben wir auch dabei (Angelkajak mit Echolot usw.). Vielleicht hat jemand ja ein paar Tipps. Auf Mefo vom Ufer hatte ich dort schon mehrmals versucht aber leider kein Glück...


----------



## Magnus1987 (24. Juli 2019)

Gedoense schrieb:


> Moin, hat zufällig jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Angeln vom Kajak um Bornholm herum? Wir sind im August für 10 Tage. Unser Haus ist Snogebeak. Ich will 1-2 mal Daniel und der MS Fortuna raus auf Dorsch und das Kajak haben wir auch dabei (Angelkajak mit Echolot usw.). Vielleicht hat jemand ja ein paar Tipps. Auf Mefo vom Ufer hatte ich dort schon mehrmals versucht aber leider kein Glück...



Moin, 

also ich war im September 2017 das erste mal auf Bornholm. Ich bin mit meinem Boot zunächst die Kanten auf der Nordseite bei Allinge abgefahren leider ohne Erfolg. Nachdem ich nach mehreren erfolglosen Tagen immer noch keinen Fisch gefangen habe, habe ich Kontakt zu einem Guide aufgenommen. Dieser hat mir ein paar gute Stellen empfohlen. U.a. und allg. die Kanten vor Svaneke. Dort gibt es einen kleinen Hafen mit Slipanlage. Mit einem Kajak kann ich mir vorstellen sollte das bei wenig Wind funktionieren. Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest kannst du dich auch gerne bei mir unter 0151 15190611 melden. falls man sich nicht hört: Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!

Magnus


----------



## Roger Rabbit (29. Juli 2019)

Zur Zeit soll das Ostseewasser um Bornholm grün vor Algen sein und so gut wie kein Fisch mehr in Landnähe gefangen werden kann. Information habe ich allerdings nur gehört, sind also nicht meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------

